# Does anyone run 2 finnex planted +



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Just a lot brighter. . Day time I have both on. Night of I'm watching tv I leave the back on and put the front one in blue light mode


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

^^+1 Except my timer turns off both lights at night and at the peak of each day when sun shines brightly into the house.
I dont think it will be bright enough. You might need to get a ray 2 along with it.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Do you want low medium or high light?

What is in your tank


----------



## Fishguy0808 (Jan 3, 2014)

I plan on having medium to low the low side of high lighting. If anyone has pics of their lighting that would be great.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

This is 2 on


----------



## Fishguy0808 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks looks really nice!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank ya


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

People do it but you will certainly not be in the low range with 2 of them... Planted + is medium light with 1 fixture depending on the depth of your tank / plant heights. 2 would probably put you in the high-range IIRC

I use 1x Planted + on each of my low techs dosing Excel / ferts daily with good results.

Shift,
Do you use CO2 on those tanks or are they low tech? I'm curious...


----------



## Fishguy0808 (Jan 3, 2014)

The only thing im concerned about is will the fixture make my tank look kinda dull and yellowish with the 6700k


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

2x planted plus will not 'look' any different than 1x. The color spectrum will not change - it will just double the output. Again, you might be well into high light depending on your tank depth. I think you will need pressurized CO2 if you double up on the fixture.

The fixture looks great and certainly doesn't have the 'red' look that some fixtures give out.


----------



## Fishguy0808 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ya I plan on pressurized co2


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

Single planted plus:







Both planted plus' turned on







Please excuse my tanks temporary ugliness
Had to do a big trim
And the fish are on the bottom because i woke them up in the middle of the night


----------



## Fishguy0808 (Jan 3, 2014)

How many gallons is that and how deep is it?


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

Fishguy0808 said:


> How many gallons is that and how deep is it?


20H I think its 16" tall


----------

